# Do Men Actually LOVE Curly Haired Women?



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Couldn't care less, as long as it's relatively clean. *shrug* Whatever works for her works for me.


Look at you! Mr. Picky!!! Is dirty hair just not gooooood enough?! What's a little dandruff!? What's this about a greasy rat-nest?! How about some lice? Too gooood for it, huh?


:tongue:


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 23, 2011)

I adore curly/wavy hair! But it still doesn't matter what kind of hair you have to be physically attractive. Everybody has their style that fits them. My SO has naturally wavy hair and it looks stunning on her.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't speak for any man other than myself, but personally I really do not find curly hair attractive. I'm generally more attracted to straight, dark, and medium to long hair in women rather than curly, blonde (or red), or short hair. Also I usually prefer natural over artificial highlights and such.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Depends who's wearing it.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I have no problem with it.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Every guy I've ever been with has preferred it. So there's atleast 3 guys out there.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I typically like straight hair, but curly hair can look damn sexy on the right person if styled the right way. my hair is naturally curly, but it just doesn't flatter my features, so I straighten it.


----------



## fiertelann (Jun 17, 2012)

I have curly hair (like the fourth pic) but all my life, my friends and society have told me that straight hair is way more attractive and that I should just straighten my hair.

That being said, my guy really loves my natural hair.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I have naturally curly hair:










But I no longer wear it that way. I now always wear it straight:










Straight hair gives me a "serious" edge.Lol. I was tired of being "fun". I like it better. I didn't have the option of straightening it as a kid, so I love having straight hair as an adult.

My ex husband liked either. All he cared for was whatever made me feel good about myself. The men I date now don't really get a choice in the matter. I wear it straight. Even though because of my workouts I might have to shower 3 times a day, I still straighten it.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

Overall I find it slightly less attractive in general, but more attractive if done right.


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

In all honesty, I'm getting sick of not going twenty minutes outside of my home without some artificially straightened hair. So yes. I do like curly hair on women, but I like a lot of things on women.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> When people hear or see the word "curly hair", they immediately think of Brillo pad hair, frizzy hair, out of control hair. Which it's fine, I mean, that's just how curly hair gains it's wonderful reputation at first. roud: However, did you all know that there are actually ways to take care, cut, and style curly hair to make it look amazing in it's own natural glory?
> 
> Case in point: These women and _me!_ I'm in none of those pictures, but I can tell you all right now that my hair looks pretty much like these amazing women.
> 
> That said, are there any men out there who can't help but scream from the rooftops about how hot he thinks women with curly hair are?


There's nothing wrong with curls. I think they are hot.
I think that people should keep their natural look, whatever it is.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Curly hair is considered "ethnic". I doubt Hitler would have liked it.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

Dark curly hair is great on women. Blonde and curly, not so much.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I do wonder why it seems that guys often prefer straight hair. I guess I'm just not sure. 

I have long dark wavy hair and I do notice that I get more attention when I have straightened it.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

It might have something to do with long straight blonde hair being man's traditional idea of beauty, and the closer you get to that image, the more attention you're going to get from a larger amount of men that are likely to have that kind of taste in appearances.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Narcotic said:


> It might have something to do with long straight blonde hair being man's traditional idea of beauty, and the closer you get to that image, the more attention you're going to get from a larger amount of men that are likely to have that kind of taste in appearances.


Yes. The Barbie doll look. Not that there's anything wrong with long straight blonde hair (especially if she happens to have naturally blonde straight hair), but I also would hope that other men would have interest in girls with curlier hair.

This thread just proves that most men don't want anything to do with me because of my hair. Sucks but oh well... I'll just keep being myself.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Not a problem for me, personality has in the few years mattered more than looks, hair, figure or weight.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Curly hair is considered "ethnic". I doubt Hitler would have liked it.


I think this has a lot to do with it. 

Me with curly hair= Ethnic, other, taboo.
Me with straight hair= Accessible, 'made up'.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Curly hair can be pretty awesome. Especially if the curls bounce when you extend them and then let go. Hours of entertainment, especially if she gets all bent-out-of-shape about it.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, of course it can be taken care of and styled to look nice enough.

I am naturally curly.

l won't speak for men but l'm not attracted to it. l straighten mine.

l don't think a woman is ugly if her hair is curly, l just think that almost all people look better with straight hair.

Once in a blue moon l see a women with curls that really do something for her face, but eh, most of the time lt makes me feel squirmy.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I have naturally curly hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does project an image of being "free" and "fun", and most often it's one of the only things people who don't know you well notice about you.

l got really tired of it, l already have enough personality and l think my straight hair looks much more professional.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

Like all things pertaining to beauty, it's dependant on the other features of the woman. I think long, curly hair can look stunning if it is maintained well and works with the woman's other features. Not a fan of short hair on women regardless of the style; it can look good but I don't find it very appealing. I do think that curly hair is a rarer thing for most women to be able to effectively pull off though. I can't describe it exactly, but you really need the right facial structure for it to look right. The second and fourth women in the OP look particularly amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I've never really had a preference for other people's hair. I don't mind curly or straight. 

I have natural curls and I generally tend to wear my hair curly. I've been consistently told that my natural curls don't suit me, and that my face looks nicer when I straighten my hair, so I've kind of developed a loathing for my curls. But I don't actually care enough to straighten my hair on a regular basis and conform to someone else's idea of beauty. I do notice, however, that I get far more attention when I've straightened or artificially curled my hair than when I leave it natural. *shrugs* 

At the end of the day, it's just hair. If someone doesn't want to get to know me because my hair doesn't "look good" or whatever, tough luck. I could do with less shallow people in my life.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

La Petite Sirène said:


> I've never really had a preference for other people's hair. I don't mind curly or straight.
> 
> I have natural curls and I generally tend to wear my hair curly. I've been consistently told that my natural curls don't suit me, and that my face looks nicer when I straighten my hair, so I've kind of developed a loathing for my curls. But I don't actually care enough to straighten my hair on a regular basis and conform to someone else's idea of beauty. I do notice, however, that I get far more attention when I've straightened or artificially curled my hair than when I leave it natural. *shrugs*
> 
> At the end of the day, it's just hair. If someone doesn't want to get to know me because my hair doesn't "look good" or whatever, tough luck. I could do with less shallow people in my life.


There needs to be more secure women like you. Seriously. ^^


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

Men who actually care about/focus too much on a girl's hair aren't worth dating. Shallowness is uglier than any natural feature.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> There needs to be more secure women like you. Seriously. ^^


Believe me. I am pretty darn insecure when it comes to my looks. I know for a fact that I get much more positive attention when I do my hair and wear make-up. When I go au naturale, no one even looks at me sideways. It's pretty crappy. But I think _that_ is what makes me so adamant about sticking to my natural look. A part of me figures that I'm weeding out the shallow ones this way, because if some guy finds me attractive without all of the hairspray and war paint, then he's a keeper.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> When people hear or see the word "curly hair", they immediately think of Brillo pad hair, frizzy hair, out of control hair. Which it's fine, I mean, that's just how curly hair gains it's wonderful reputation at first. roud: However, did you all know that there are actually ways to take care, cut, and style curly hair to make it look amazing in it's own natural glory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, hi. I LOVE CURLY HAIR!

I quoted your post just to put more copies of these pics of women with awesome curly hair on the webs. 
I have curly hair myself and grew it out shoulder length once, in an effort to make it more curly!

Generally, so long as whoever's hair is doing it's own natural thing (not artificially done, including makeup), it's great.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

I love curls on women.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

um...i was never a fan of it...don't like curly and short hair...especially the combination of these two

say...why don't you do a poll? i would love to see the stats..thanks


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

FacePalm said:


> um...i was never a fan of it...don't like curly and short hair...especially the combination of these two
> 
> say...why don't you do a poll? i would love to see the stats..thanks


I have made such a poll both here and on a completely different website. Based on the results, men on average find long, straight, dark-colored hair to be the most universally attractive.

The more you know.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

For myself:

Straight hair = more reserved.

Curly hair = more open.

Gonna sound strange for an ISTJ: a woman with curly hair, my fingers want to play with the hair. Mmmph. :laughing:


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I detest my curls. And it's not because I've no idea how to work with them, I'm a hairdresser and when I worked behind the chair, I tried everything under the sun to accept my curls, but at the end of the day, wearing curly hair is just not for me. I love my hair when it's undergone Brazilian Blowout and I can just sock curl the ends at night and when I wake up, it has a lovely wave. This is how I wear it (as in, that's me in the picture). I don't have any pictures of it when it's curly as I wouldn't allow anyone within a mile of me to point a camera at me when it's curly, and I'd have to let the blowout fade in order to get a pic, which I don't want to do as that'd be undoing months of work.

I've done everything from the right cut to the right methods of dealing with it, and even when I would get compliments on it on a daily basis, I still thought I looked like hell (I don't think curly is a good look for me, regardless of what others think) and when I don't think I look good, I don't feel good about my appearance and I'm not willing to go through that every day when I have the option of living otherwise. It just seems ridiculous to me when there is a perfectly good alternative that makes me look in the mirror and smile instead of thinking "ick... There's that curly mess again..."

Funny thing is, on some people I think curls look lovely. I'm just not one of those people haha!


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

As long as it is long as looks luscious then I will like curly hair, however if you're going short (as in not very full shoulders and past) I would greatly prefer straight.

The girl pictured hair looks too thin here and looks a bit unhealthy to me.









These are the kind of curly haired girls I prefer.

This last picture is my dream hairstyle on a woman:


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

yea the kind of curl as shown in @Hruberen picture is the good kinda curl i think (straight at the root and then curl at low frequency)...i wouldn't mind it or prefer it as long as the "frequency" is low...


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

I have curly hair and my husband loves it  he actually always believed prior to us dating that he would marry a straight-haired, blonde girl. To his surprise (and pleasure), he ended up marrying a curly haired brunette. Most people I've dated have liked my hair; I have relatively nice curls. They aren't too tight, not very frizzy unless I sweat, and are relatively simple to manage. The longer it is, the straight it is on the top... sometimes that's a good thing, sometimes it's not. I'd say the most interesting part is that every time I wash it, the way it turns out is always slightly different than the time before.

If you want to see, look at my page. Too lazy to link .


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

there are plenty of men that love curly hair, and those example you posted point out very nicely how nice curly hair can be. 

personally i don't like straight hair that much it's too boring i like wavy or curly hair gives the eyes more directions to look!


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> I have made such a poll both here and on a completely different website. Based on the results, men on average find long, straight, dark-colored hair to be the most universally attractive.
> 
> 
> The more you know.


Don't lose site of the validity of online surveys though. Universally is a pretty strong statement. I really dislike straight hair.

It could also relate to heritages - I find myself super attracted to some women and later find out they're from a similar background.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

William I am said:


> Don't lose site of the validity of online surveys though. Universally is a pretty strong statement. I really dislike straight hair.
> 
> It could also relate to heritages - I find myself super attracted to some women and later find out they're from a similar background.


Yes and the men I date don't even take online surveys.


----------



## Wildling (Jun 8, 2012)

I believe there was a study done on how men are more attracted to curly hair on average. I came across it a few weeks ago and now I can't find it. How scientific it was...I have no idea. 

But I have curly hair. And I love it. I had straight hair for most of my life and now I get compliments on it from men and women which tells me it does look becoming. 

I am attracted to women and I find it to be an asset to their looks over flat ironed hair. I love curls.

Straight hair vs. Curly hair


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ForsakenMe said:


> You look so beautiful in both, dear. I have to say, though, that based on your FACIAL EXPRESSION (not your hair) is that the first picture looks a little more approachable than the second one.
> 
> I hear somewhere that men have a different take on women who has curly hair versus straight hair based on first impressions. When they see a woman with curly hair, they associate with her with a more open, friendlier, and almost child-like personality. While they consider her with straight hair as more serious, goal-oriented, and more mature.


When I had curly hair 100 strangers had to give their impression of me at first sight. I wasn't allowed to speak with them. For marketing purposes, I had to tally and find the top three adjectives that strangers consistently used to describe me. They were: warm, sweet, and fun. 

I never did that project again with my straight hair, but I've always wondered if the "fun" adjective would change to something else.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

ForsakenMe said:


> There are white people with tight curly hair, though. Like, really white people, like blondes with curly hair and all of that. Curly hair isn't anymore ethnic than a white person who happens to have brown eyes.


You mean less common in white people who are blondes (natural blonde & blue eyes go together) than in other whites?  If it is otherwise as common among whites as among other ethnic groups, then my conclusion is white women with naturally tight curly hair usually straighten it. For I rarely see it anywhere. I agree with whoever said it seems to require a pretty face to look good.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not a man, but I think curly hair on anyone is pretty endearing. And fun to boing. I could never pull off having curly hair though at all, not with my face.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> So my curly hair from before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me? The first one. The second is too all-business for me.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

Of course!

In fact, I kind of have a thing for mixed black and white women with big loosely curled hair. (I know, it sounds really specific... but whatever!)


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I LOVE curly hair! I absolutely love all kinds of curls. I wish I had curly hair . I dislike my boring straight hair. And yes, the curly=ethnic point was an excellent one. It's a shame that a woman has to alter her hair just to look professional. Though, of course, I don't judge anyone for what they do to their hair

Anyway, I've always adored curly hair on Latinas, black women and Jewish women and whoever else has natural curls.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

It looks okay on Jewish women, perhaps because it's common there and familiarity increases attractiveness. I see it more often on them than I do on non-white women. (Plenty of black women don't straighten their hair, but they still do things to de-emphasize the tight curls.)


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Look for the MBTI Interactions series of videos on YouTube. Just glance at them before they start playing. Curly-haired version comes across as warmer but less attractive than the version with the hair pulled back.


----------



## smrtrthnyou (Jul 15, 2012)

The full answer to your question is NO...and YES. You are asking men whether or not they LOVE hair and while some men will have an opinion on it, I think having hair that doesn't make you look like a man and smells nice is pretty much all the majority of men require. Hell, smelling good could probably bent a little if other things were in order. If your true question was are there men who prefer curly hair? The answer is yes, I know some. If your question was I am insecure about my curly hair and want feedback to help my esteem along a little, the answer is, I am sure there is a man who loves your curly or who has loved your curly hair and if your having any relational trouble of any kind it probably isn't your hair that's causing it. So to sum up, Curly is acceptable and sometimes praised not any more or less than any other hair by men in general. You're awesome, hair can not be awesome in the way you are awesome. Be curly, be straight be red or blue but darlin be you.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

As a bisexual female, I go *apeshit* for curly hair. But I mean reaaaally curly hair. All the examples you posted have curls that are too loose and fine. The curls that drive me wild are ringlets. If you have those, I will be sitting on my hand to not reach out and pull one to watch it bounce.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE curly hair =D
It always looks good.

Flat hair can be really boring unless you do something with it.

Curly hair always looks good.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly. I remember seeing your INFP video ForsakenMe (like 2 years ago haha)

Awesome hair roud:


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Rayne said:


> If I remember correctly. I remember seeing your INFP video ForsakenMe (like 2 years ago haha)
> 
> Awesome hair roud:


A video? Huh?! Where? o_o


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

Blanco said:


> Of course!
> 
> In fact, I kind of have a thing for mixed black and white women with big loosely curled hair. (I know, it sounds really specific... but whatever!)


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> As a bisexual female, I go *apeshit* for curly hair. But I mean reaaaally curly hair. All the examples you posted have curls that are too loose and fine. The curls that drive me wild are ringlets. If you have those, I will be sitting on my hand to not reach out and pull one to watch it bounce.


Ringlets doesn't mean it's tight and springy though. A few of the photos have what people I know describe as ringlets.


----------



## Man_With_No_Name (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh I really have the hots for women in curls, it is no wonder why so many women try to give themselves curly hair if they don't naturally have it because men seem to love it. Taylor Swift is an absolute nock out in curls. Another actress with curly hair that I always found very attractive is Bette Middler.

I tend to prefer very curly hair in women.

Here is Bette Middler one of my favorite singers. Always had the hots for her.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

ForsakenMe said:


> A video? Huh?! Where? o_o


Maybe I'm thinking of someone else...

The INFP video thread has gone though. So I can't look it up.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I figured this out an hour ago, and I predict it will upset some women. Neverthless, here goes. I think part of the problem is that men often associate it with their own pubic hair. If there's much of a resemblance between a man's pubic hair and a woman's hair, he probably will mark her down for it.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

wisdom said:


> I figured this out an hour ago, and I predict it will upset some women. Neverthless, here goes. I think part of the problem is that men often associate it with their own pubic hair. If there's much of a resemblance between a man's pubic hair and a woman's hair, he probably will mark her down for it.


Do you realize how offensive that just sounded right now?


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Uh, yes, hence the "I predict" statement. But is it true? It's easy enough to adjust hair so that people don't make that assocation.

Apparently some women do think that about their hair.
My natural Hair Looks Like Pubic Hair- Nana Aba Anamoah | Entertainment 2012-07-09
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlt...control-curly-hair-looks-like-pubic-hair.html


----------



## disasterbunny (Jul 2, 2012)

there is no philosophy to this - you should be confident. One more thing : you shouldn't ask a bunch of nerds is they like curly hair ( they're irrelevant ) (( too much logic and thinking doesn't get you any girl :laughing: ))


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

No, you don't get it. I suppose it could hurt a first impression (e.g., a headshot that leads to assumptions about the sexiness of clothing, personality, and such), but I never said that unmodified dark, curly hair has a big impact on total attractiveness. I am not Patti Stanger. I haven't heard any man say it's a deal-breaker. Very different from, say, a woman with much visible hair loss.[/end?]


----------



## SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne (Jul 22, 2012)

Hiii *waves* I'm new here. I ran across this thread when googling and decided to put my 2p in.

I am a curly girl. See photo;


















I love my curls. But, unfortunately, I do think I look 'sexier' with straight hair;










But that's not to say I can't look sexy with my curls. Because I can, and I do;


























It's all about perception, really. The 'sexy' I look with straight hair, and the 'sexy' I look with curly hair, are two different looks. I like them both. But I won't straighten my hair anymore, because it done this to my curls;










And, to the person who said curls aren't shiny and men like shiny hair. Depending on your hair TEXTURE, and health of hair. It can be shiny. This is mine - no leave ins, no special serums, no elaborate treatments, just natural health;










To the OP, I think you were being a bit silly when he made the comparison between pubes and curls. Not all curly hair looks like pubes. Some people's does and *shrug* that's honesty. It's not an attack on a whole race of people, nor is it an attack on curls in general.

Anyway, men and women, love your curls! For me, big hair is most sexy. Big curly hair, when healthy and done right, is drool worthy. We stand out and, hey, that's okay!

Straight hair is beautiful
Wavy hair is beautiful
And so is curly hair.

What matters is HEALTH. Unhealthy, ratty, frizzy (YES, I've seen frizzy straight hair plenty of times) straight hair doesn't look nice. Neither does unhealthy, frizzy wavy hair. And therefore, neither does unhealthy, frizzy curly hair.

But when all hair types are healthy? roud: jheeeeeeeeeeeeze.

And long. I like long hair. Not a fan of short curly hair unless it's very short, and cute. But in general, I like long curly hair. Hence why I'm growing mine to hip length. Oh, and could my fellow curlies, STOP getting their hair cut short into unflattering styles, or just not looking after their hair so it looks unkempt. You give a bad name to the rest of us.

I'll leave you all with this


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Chili type hair looks good  Actually better dark than dyed, but that's because only dark hair there looks natural.

Madonna (in "Like a Prayer") <- oops, lousy example, because it's not natural - Alannah Myles, and some other entertainer I might remember later (yup, Saint Vincent) have looked good with dark, curly hair.

Lol, I just read about something called a "pubic perm," a bad job on head hair.

Also, I had the insight that pregnant women or women caring for young children are unlikely to have long, curly hair that is maintained well. In other words, that hair can be a signal of no kids around.

It usually takes more effort to keep long, curly hair looking healthy, doesn't it?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne said:


> Hiii *waves* I'm new here. I ran across this thread when googling and decided to put my 2p in.
> 
> I am a curly girl. See photo;
> 
> ...



D:

you are a sexy creature indeed lol. <3 Superman shirt.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

I love curly haired girls.

I wish more girls I knew had curly hair. It's way cuter.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne said:


> To the OP, I think you were being a bit silly when he made the comparison between pubes and curls. Not all curly hair looks like pubes. Some people's does and *shrug* that's honesty. It's not an attack on a whole race of people, nor is it an attack on curls in general.


Well, to be honest, I thought he thought all curls looked like that when it's not true. There's a variety of different curl types out there. Mines is a more looser form of spiral curls and I wouldn't change it for the world. You're right that healthy hair is the best hair, no matter if it's straight or curly.

I just want people to realize that curly hair used to have a bad reputation but us curly girls are trying to change that, and when I read disrespectful things about that, it goes beyond just hair- It just tells me that we as a world, as a SOCIETY, has to abide by certain rules in how to be beautiful, sexy, and feminine. I am not and will never be a size 0 with D cups and long, lank straight blonde hair. I don't deserve to be put down or treated as ugly over that, though. Not to mention, men also go through this sort of ordeal if they do not look a "certain way" and it hurts.

Anyway, your curls are lovely. :kitteh:


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

The percentage of men preferring straight blonde hair over dark, curly hair isn't as high as most women think. Natural blonde hair often is thin, which I doubt is most men's preference. Yes, long hair is a strong preference, which I suppose pressures curly-haired women to straighten their hair or be vigilant about care so that it can be long and still look well-maintained.


----------



## SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne (Jul 22, 2012)

wisdom said:


> Chili type hair looks good  Actually better dark than dyed, but that's because only dark hair there looks natural.
> 
> Madonna (in "Like a Prayer") <- oops, lousy example, because it's not natural - Alannah Myles, and some other entertainer I might remember later (yup, Saint Vincent) have looked good with dark, curly hair.
> 
> ...


For me, it's not hard work or anything. If you want to have healthy hair, whatever your hair type, there's going to be some degree of effort involved. It's just people accept unhealthy/messy/frizzy straight hair more than they are willing to accept unhealthy/messy/frizzy curly hair. 

As I am obsessed with hair and hair care, I am always looking at other people's hair and, to be honest, 92% of people don't look after their hair, and that includes straight haired people.

Curly hair isn't impossible or really difficult. I find it easy to care for mine, especially as it's so healthy. I don't dye it, rarely straighten it, keep it well conditioned and practise good care/handling.

I don't doubt that I'll have long, well maintained, natural hair when I have children and/or am pregnant.


----------



## SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne (Jul 22, 2012)

wisdom said:


> Yes, long hair is a strong preference, which I suppose pressures curly-haired women to straighten their hair *or be vigilant about care so that it can be long and still look well-maintained.*


But that's the thing, plenty of people aren't viligant about caring for their hair, curly haired or not :S I see loads of long, straight hair that doesn't look well maintained. Why is it different if you're curly?


----------



## SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne (Jul 22, 2012)

MortimerVonKraus said:


> D:
> 
> you are a sexy creature indeed lol. <3 Superman shirt.


You just made my day! Thank you ^_^


----------



## SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne (Jul 22, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> Well, to be honest, I thought he thought all curls looked like that when it's not true. There's a variety of different curl types out there. Mines is a more looser form of spiral curls and I wouldn't change it for the world. You're right that healthy hair is the best hair, no matter if it's straight or curly.
> 
> I just want people to realize that curly hair used to have a bad reputation but us curly girls are trying to change that, and when I read disrespectful things about that, it goes beyond just hair- It just tells me that we as a world, as a SOCIETY, has to abide by certain rules in how to be beautiful, sexy, and feminine. I am not and will never be a size 0 with D cups and long, lank straight blonde hair. I don't deserve to be put down or treated as ugly over that, though. Not to mention, men also go through this sort of ordeal if they do not look a "certain way" and it hurts.
> 
> Anyway, your curls are lovely. :kitteh:


I understand.

I'm one of the loudest, and biggest, proponents for naturally curly hair. I love it.

But I'm still struggling with the idea that straight hair looks better.

Thank you, by the way. I'm sure yours are lovely too x


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know if I made it clear in this thread, but curly hair is bulkier and (in public most places) less common than straight hair. Therefore, it's more distracting than straight hair and its particulars more on display than with straight hair. Unless straight hair is very long, shiny, or has an attention-getting color, I'm unlikely to notice it as much as other appearance factors, and I assume many others feel the same.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

ITT, it baffles me that OP would ask a question, that she doesn't like the answer to.
Are you mad?
Were you seeking validation of some sort on an internet forum?
First, I don't think anyone should love a woman based on hair and
Second, It's all down to biology. I've actually studied this extensively. The science of attraction. Straight hair females are desired more because it tends to look healthier and more shiny. This is a fact.
Now, "desired more" doesn't mean "only desired".
Stop basing your standard of beauty on what men "love". If you like it curly, leave it curly, and no, those girls in your OP don't look like they have pubes for hair. I'm sure you have beautiful hair. And if you don't like it that way, fix it. If you do, leave it how you like.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne said:


> Hiii *waves* I'm new here. I ran across this thread when googling and decided to put my 2p in.
> 
> I am a curly girl. See photo;
> 
> ...




I think your hair is much sexier (it looks a lot healthier) when it's curly than straight. Just saying. 




anak said:


> ITT, it baffles me that OP would ask a question, that she doesn't like the answer to.
> Are you mad?
> Were you seeking validation of some sort on an internet forum?
> First, I don't think anyone should love a woman based on hair and
> ...


You claim to have credentials. I would really like to see them. I do like the last part of your comment, from "Stop..." on.
@wisdom - You're being an asshole, even if you're not just trolling. Being able to justify a statement does not make it true.






Now get off this thread.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

William I am said:


> I think your hair is much sexier (it looks a lot healthier) when it's curly than straight. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> *You claim to have credentials. I would really like to see them.* I do like the last part of your comment, from "Stop..." on.


Hey William, it's nice to be meeting ya. I'm Annie, and this is how it's gonna go. I'm going to need you to do something for me for a second. Picture me having to prove myself to someone who breathes the same air as me, who I don't know from Adam. Can you see it? Nah, me neither. Do the research yourself and go read a book.

You can start with these, and if you need anymore recommendations on the subject- feel free to ask.

Survival of the Prettiest: The Science of Beauty by Nancy Etcoff
Do Gentlemen Really Prefer Blondes? The Science Behind Sex, Love & Attraction by Jena Pincott
White Lies: Race and the Myth of Whiteness by Maurice Berger
The Red Queen: Sex and the Evolution of Human Nature by Matt Ridley
Beauty Pays: Why Attractive People Are More Successful by Daniel S. Hamermesh


P.S. I liked the last part of my comment, too. That's why I said it.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

anak said:


> Hey William, it's nice to be meeting ya. I'm Annie, and this is how it's gonna go. I'm going to need you to do something for me for a second. Picture me having to prove myself to someone who breathes the same air as me, who I don't know from Adam. Can you see it? Nah, me neither. Do the research yourself and go read a book.
> 
> You can start with these, and if you need anymore recommendations on the subject- feel free to ask.
> 
> ...


 
No, thank you. You're posting claims as facts with no justification on a public webpage where it will affect others.
If you're going to make claims without supporting evidence, then I'll feel free to dismiss them without evidence. If I decided to verify what any random person says on a website, I'd waste all my time doing that. It's reasonable to ask for some kind of justification.

You claimed you have studied "it"(attractiveness of hair?), I asked for your credentials, and you gave me a list of books. It appears you're a self-proclaimed expert. Feel free to prove me wrong with some evidence.
Until then, I'll value your comments equally to everyone else's.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

My educated guess is that it's supported by citations in Do Gentlemen Really Prefer Blondes? - but that's one of the books I haven't read (yet). I am fairly sure hair is barely discussed in Beauty Pays and not at all in The Red Queen.

Or I could just cite easily accessible research:
Are women with straight hair more attractive?

Ms. Brill? =)


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

William I am said:


> No, thank you. You're posting claims as facts with no justification on a public webpage where it will affect others.
> If you're going to make claims without supporting evidence, then I'll feel free to dismiss them without evidence. If I decided to verify what any random person says on a website, I'd waste all my time doing that. It's reasonable to ask for some kind of justification.
> 
> You claimed you have studied "it"(attractiveness of hair?), I asked for your credentials, and you gave me a list of books. It appears you're a self-proclaimed expert. Feel free to prove me wrong with some evidence.
> Until then, I'll value your comments equally to everyone else's.


So, I typed out all I had to say to your post, but then my laptop died and when I restored it, my typing was gone. I will now try to address your concerns in a level-headed fashion. I do apologize for my first post towards you, which in truth, was fueled by your being rude and telling someone to get off a thread because you didn't agree with their position.

1. "No, thank you. You're posting claims as facts with no justification on a public webpage where it will affect others.
If you're going to make claims without supporting evidence, then I'll feel free to dismiss them without evidence. If I decided to verify what any random person says on a website, I'd waste all my time doing that. It's reasonable to ask for some kind of justification." 
I gave you references. Those are real books which all cover this particular topic and give evidence, but you don't wish to know more. You don't know and you don't want to know, which, i'm sorry to say, are qualities of ignorami.

2."You claimed you have studied "it"(attractiveness of hair?), I asked for your credentials, and you gave me a list of books. It appears you're a self-proclaimed expert. Feel free to prove me wrong with some evidence.
Until then, I'll value your comments equally to everyone else's."
I said, and I quote "Second, It's all down to biology. I've actually studied this extensively. The science of attraction." 
Define study.
Define credentials.
So you think someone can only study something, if they have documents to prove that they studied it. Your argument is invalid. Refer to my first post to you-_Picture me having to prove myself to someone who breathes the same air as me, who I don't know from Adam._
Nowhere did I say I was an expert, nor that I studied attractiveness of hair, which I did, but it was a subdivision of the science of sex appeal.

Point 2, subdivision b, Like I said before, I don't have to prove anything to you, because you are simply a non-factor. I don't gain anything from proving something to you. This isn't mutualism or commensalism, only parisitism, because you gain what you want, while I lose my right to privacy. I'm guessing you'd probably fashion yourself as an NTP, which in this case, you're doing it incorrectly. You're not seeking knowledge, you think you embody it.
Your comments were fallacious i.e. twisting my words: "You claimed you have studied "it"(attractiveness of hair?), It appears you're a self-proclaimed expert." Nowhere did I make the claim to have studied the "attractiveness of hair", but the science of sex appeal, neither did I claim to be an expert. only that i've studied it extensively, which I have. I do believe that when you first decided to take me up on my comments, you expected you were going to show me up. You failed. The reason *SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne'**s* hair is considered beautiful, which it is, is because it is shiny like I have said before. It is obviously healthy. It signifies that she is fertile. If you need direct quotes from these books because you don't care to read, I will be more than happy to assist you. Or you could always sit into any decent cognitive science or evolutionary psychology class.

As to any question of my credentials, you can take it or leave it. I refuse to engage in a pissing contest with someone who hasn't a cup. My level of maturity won't allow it.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

wisdom said:


> My educated guess is that it's supported by citations in Do Gentlemen Really Prefer Blondes? - but that's one of the books I haven't read (yet). I am fairly sure hair is barely discussed in Beauty Pays and not at all in The Red Queen.
> 
> Or I could just cite easily accessible research:
> Are women with straight hair more attractive?
> ...


Those were the ones I remember reading when I took a course in evolutionary psychology :/ Of course I don't remember them word for word, but in the books I have listed I am fairly sure that hair was discussed in some shape or form. It was a while ago, but I am 100 percent sure you will find it in:
_Survival of the Prettiest: The Science of Beauty by Nancy Etcoff_
_Do Gentlemen Really Prefer Blondes? The Science Behind Sex, Love & Attraction by Jena Pincott_
_White Lies: Race and the Myth of Whiteness by Maurice Berger_


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

anak said:


> ITT, it baffles me that OP would ask a question, that she doesn't like the answer to.
> Are you mad?
> Were you seeking validation of some sort on an internet forum?
> First, I don't think anyone should love a woman based on hair and
> ...


You sound like an incredibly upset straight-haired person. When someone else or something else gets a little bit of attention, you start to scream and cry like a toddler who feels ignored.
I'm not mad, but it sounds like you are.

It's obvious that people are going to want straight hair because of the whole shiny/health appearance, because at some point, curly hair wasn't taken into considerations when it came to how to take care of it. The majority of salons, beauty schools, etc... all are geared towards straight hair and nothing else. But now that times are changing and more information are coming in, I can't tell you how many times I've been complimented on my curls. I would never trade it for anything else. I love it because it's who I truly am, completely without any frills or fakeness.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> You sound like an incredibly upset straight-haired person. When someone else or something else gets a little bit of attention, you start to scream and cry like a toddler who feels ignored.
> I'm not mad, but it sounds like you are.
> 
> It's obvious that people are going to want straight hair because of the whole shiny/health appearance, because at some point, curly hair wasn't taken into considerations when it came to how to take care of it. The majority of salons, beauty schools, etc... all are geared towards straight hair and nothing else. But now that times are changing and more information are coming in, I can't tell you how many times I've been complimented on my curls. I would never trade it for anything else. I love it because it's who I truly am, completely without any frills or fakeness.


"Wisdom, I get it. I'm ugly. You can be quiet now."

"I have made such a poll both here and on a completely different website. Based on the results, men on average find long, straight, dark-colored hair to be the most universally attractive.

The more you know."

"Yes. The Barbie doll look. Not that there's anything wrong with long straight blonde hair (especially if she happens to have naturally blonde straight hair), but I also would hope that other men would have interest in girls with curlier hair.

"This thread just proves that most men don't want anything to do with me because of my hair. Sucks but oh well... I'll just keep being myself."


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

That was all you could say? Pfft. Okay.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

This reminds me of a conversation I had with a friend, about light-colored eyes and dark-colored eyes. She said that there's the perspective (held by some people) of which light-colored eyes were considered more conventionally beautiful because the lightest colors were considered more 'rare' or 'exotic' whatnot. However, I said not necessarily, this also depends on the eye shape, face shape and the entire frame of the person. Dark colored eyes may not look good on one person, but may look good on another (for example).

The point is, there is no 'objective' standard when it comes to beauty, only cultural and personal standards. Both curly hair and straight hair are beautiful, for a lot of people.

So be confident girl!! Don't let them take you down!

Besides, I curled my hair recently;

Before (straight)









Now (curls)


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes. A lot of things are different but beautiful never the less. ^^


----------



## SavingTheAnimalsOneByOne (Jul 22, 2012)

Sigh. The whole 'health and shine' argument again. Pray tell, does this not look healthy and shiny?
















Personally, I think my curls, and other's, are sexy. But, I'm sure you 'evolutionary biologists' are correct, after all, it's well known that everyone looks after their straight hair and it's shiny and healthy. Doesn't explain the ratty, frizzy, unkempt straight heads I've seen, but I guess they don't matter, right?


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

I think its pretty hard to pull off, but with the right facial characterstics it can look fantastic. 

(I guess thats the same with any kind of popular hairstyle though...)


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had no idea people gave hair as much though as I do. Yes curly hair looks good. It actually compliments a person's face better than straight hair I would say.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Personally i prefer bald-headed women.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

I like really curly frizzy afros on women, soooo irresistable!



muhahaha said:


> Personally i prefer bald-headed women.


I would have to agree.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

It's great, so long as the texture is soft. Wiry hairy is a bit of a turn-off am afraid.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

muhahaha said:


> Personally i prefer bald-headed women.


I agree with this.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

android654 said:


> I agree with this.


 Sometimes I wish I had the courage to deviate from the norm a bit more.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Sometimes I wish I had the courage to deviate from the norm a bit more.


You should find your own norm.










I love Tumblr btw.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

android654 said:


> You should find your own norm.
> 
> 
> I love Tumblr btw.


 Do thigh socks count? lol


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Do thigh socks count? lol


A bit run of the mill, but fine. What I was getting at was that you should only concern yourself with what you are drawn to when deciding what is and isn't the norm. Fuck everyone else.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure why people ask these questions...There's no way to say 'men love____' with anything. Just boobs if they're straight, and even then there are probably a few outliers who are only romantically straight...It's just all personal preference. Some love it, some don't, some don't care.


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> When people hear or see the word "curly hair", they immediately think of Brillo pad hair, frizzy hair, out of control hair. Which it's fine, I mean, that's just how curly hair gains it's wonderful reputation at first. roud: However, did you all know that there are actually ways to take care, cut, and style curly hair to make it look amazing in it's own natural glory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Raises hand slowly- i do roud: Well I like allot of things about woman, all different things. Straight hair, curly hair, no hair XD as long as whats supposed to be there I am in love :laughing: I can like anything but it's when i get to know a girl is when that love disappears.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

I love curly hair in gingers, dont know why it turns me on otherwise I prefer them straight.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I love curly hair, is that bad?


----------

